# Couponing



## mabelsmith40 (Mar 20, 2012)

Couponing is a great way that anyone at any age can save money.


----------



## StillSurfing (Mar 20, 2012)

I make sure that I get my entitled concessions on all rail/train and bus travel.

I took my grandson Seb to a football match a few months ago. I'm not a fan of asking for the OAP concession, but when the regular adult tickets are twice the price, it's an easy choice!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2012)

I use coupons for things I buy if I have them.  I also make use of the weekly supermarket ads that come in the local newspaper, and stock up on things if they're selling at a good price.  If the shelf is empty, I'm sure to get a 'rain check' at the register to guarantee the sale price.


----------



## jeremygolan (Mar 20, 2012)

The entertainment book is fantastic! most of the coupons offer you a free meal or service when one is purchased. the restaurants are of very high quality and there are many locations. the book is $50 but well worth the investment.


----------



## MargotLilli (Mar 20, 2012)

One thing I like to do is compare prices from different grocery store's flyers within my area. I live in a fairly large city so I get many flyers a week; major grocery stores (like Safeway or Zehrs) often offer price matches for items advertised in a competitor's flyer if that item is advertised at a lower price. This way I save money on groceries and gas!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a Costco membership, worth it for us, even though many items are by the case/bulk.  I use a food saver vacuum packer to store the excess, such as cheeses.


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm not much of an avid "couponer" myself although my wife certanly is, and, I can share this tip from her: store rewards programs are a very, very overlooked way to achieve significant savings on items that don't seem to be very on sale. Shopping on days when there are "2x" or even "10x" rewards points days can actually make some already-on-sale things essentially free, as long as you have a firm idea of what one of those rewards points is worth.


----------



## daisypop (Apr 2, 2012)

Couponing can also be a great challenge. You could see how much you could really save, or have a competition with kids to prove a point. Although, you might just become addicted


----------



## phughes (Apr 2, 2012)

That's a fun idea, Daisypop! A family competition! I use couponmom.com and print out coupons. I just save $3 on cat litter using that site. Just be careful to only print what you need, because you don't want to waste printer ink.


----------



## Bill.K (Apr 6, 2012)

I agree with Albert, those points day really adds up, Shopper's drug mart does one for Senior's day, at seemingly random dates, but when I hear about it, I generally go and pick up a few things. One of things that I love, is stores actually have their flyers with ads in the store now, so you can pick one up when you're there and look through it before you buy anything, very convenient.


----------



## phughes (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes, a number of stores have picked up on the flyer-in-store move. Also, I have found that there are times coupons are doubled and I didn't even know that! If you have a store card, too, sometimes there are unadvertised discounts. At Stop & Shop, if you use a scanner, specials pop up on the screen that aren't always noted on the shelf. Sometimes I end up buy things I don't necessarily  need this week, but know I'll need soon. So, the store does get a little extra from me up front, but then the next week's bill is lower. It's those impulse purchases I have to avoid


----------



## InsomniacGirl (Oct 24, 2012)

Oddly enough, I've never been a couponing person, but when my daughter-in-law got into it last year, I was amazed at the deals she got. Freebies as well, and she did so well with it that she now has a spare room filled with alot of things from her coupon savings. I guess I should jump on the bandwagon and give it a go.


----------



## teamrose (Nov 3, 2012)

Publix which is a great grocery store offers senior discounts to all seniors 60+ on Wednesday. This was great when I lived in Georgia. Now I'm living in FL and it seems Publix offers this 5% discount in every state except Florida. I find this strange since there are more seniors in FL than any other state. Probably more in FL than most states combined. I still shop there. They have tons of in-store sales all the time.


----------



## TWHRider (Nov 3, 2012)

I will clip "coo-puns" (think Ron White  if I happen across something we use but, generally they aren't for anything we use.  Plenty of toothpaste coupons but rare do I see them for Crest for example.  <---I am a Crest Kid and not about to change at this stage of the game - lol lol

We don't have a Publix but Kroger's does the same thing.  Kroger's also keeps track of what we buy and will mail us coupons, once a month, on items we buy frequently.  The Kroger discount card also gets us three cents/gallon off gas.  Once in awhile we hit the gas jackpot for 10 or 20 cents off per gallon.

I have drugstore discount cards as well and, if I'm in a drugstore I don't have a card for, I always ask "if my age gets me anything in the discount department" lollollol  <-----too bad that doesn't work at the feed store:crushed:


----------



## teamrose (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, I've learned to always ask everywhere if there is any discount for seniors. Also, look around for the rebates slips. After using your coupons to purchase items at big discounts, many of those items have rebates attached. I always cut the upc codes off my items and save them waiting. If you are patient and do it often enough you will get a feel for which brands offer rebates on just about every new item and seasonally on most other items.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2012)

I use weekly store ads and try to buy things only when they're on sale.  Also, use the coupons that are in the Sunday newspaper, or arrive in the mail.  It truly saves money when you shop wisely, well worth the effort.


----------



## Sly Fox (Jul 2, 2013)

I save when I shop at Publix and Walmart Super Center.  Approximately on an average shopping visit at Publix, I save with my coupons around $40 weekly and at Walmart Super Center, around $50.  I am NOT one of those Extreme Couponers that wipes out shelves of merchandise.  I shop wise and in return I save a lot of money.  I stack my coupons at Publix, using their Store coupons with one Manufacturer coupons, getting extra savings on the product I am buying.  My Publix takes Target coupons so that also helps me.  But you can Only use either Target or a Publix store coupon, NOT both coupons on one purchase. But you can still use one Manufacturer coupon on either the Target or Publix Coupon for extra savings. 

Anyone here interested into learning more about coupons, Please post them, thanks


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2013)

I admire people who take the time involved to do this.   I should, but I don't coupon much at all.  No excuse, just when I do look at coupons available, it is for things I really don't care to buy.... wrong brand, wrong size, something ...


----------



## Sly Fox (Jul 2, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> I admire people who take the time involved to do this.   I should, but I don't coupon much at all.  No excuse, just when I do look at coupons available, it is for things I really don't care to buy.... wrong brand, wrong size, something ...



If you would Please, post what Grocery store you shop at where you live.  Let me take a look at it and see the how much I can save you by using coupons.  Just think, your everyday products you use, you could be saving a lot of money for you, that you could use for something else that you would like to get.  Just a suggestion and if you rather not, no problem, just trying to help you save money.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 2, 2013)

When I lived near Kroger, I usually went through the online coupons, and they add right on to your Kroger card, and were usually good for around a month, so even if I didn't remember what all was on sale, they automatically took the coupons off at the checkout.
Now, I love where there is not Kroger for miles, so I usually shop at Aldi, o r the local Belle Foods. They have coupons, but I don't have a printer, so they don't do me any good. Sometimes , they have a flyer at the store with the coupons on it, and if I remember to ask for one, then I can use those coupons.
The  Senior Discounts  are great, because you don't need anything, you just have to ask about the discount, to get it.
We definitely need Avery advantage we can get in today's economy, so I always remember to ask about a discount, and also to check my receipt after shopping, in case of over rings .


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2013)

The Kroger stores in Houston do the same with the online coupons, they put them on your card.  And  WalMart stores here will match any price of an item you can find cheaper elsewhere in town.  Prices stay down because there is so much competition.  And I'm lucky to have a Farmers Market close by for fruit and vegetable shopping.  And have Whole Foods Market for organic food/dairy. 

Coupon sites are all over the Internet - Coupons.com, CouponNetwork.com, CouponPal.com, CouponsForChange.org, Reclip.It, ZenDeals.com, etc., etc.  Too many!
Consumer Reports has a magazine called ShopSmart, if you haven't seen it, that covers every conceivable way to get bargains and slash costs.  I think it's a monthly magazine and it's also on the Internet.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 4, 2013)

In my experience name brands with coupons still cost more than generic or store brands.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm too lazy and am more of a buyer than a shopper . . .


----------



## Sly Fox (Jul 4, 2013)

That Guy said:


> I'm too lazy and am more of a buyer than a shopper . . .



I went to Publix early this morning as soon as they open and did some grocery shopping.  Now, Please do NOT think in anyway I am bragging, as I am NOT that kind of person, as I am only posting to show people that spending some time getting coupons together that you can save a lot of money.  My total at the checkout register was $103.79 before coupons taken off.  After they took off my coupons, I walked out of Publix paying only $18.35.  Now if I can do it, any one can also do it, by spending extra time finding the coupons I need for the sale at least 4 days before the ads come out, as I get my advanced Publix ads on a Monday and the ad breaks on a Thursday.  They even have the coupon matchups for the sale items.    Yes, it may be time consuming, but it is worth it.  Okay, you are going to come back and tell me you do not have the time to do what I do.  Tell me what grocery story you shop at and I will match up the coupons for you on the sale items you want. If you do not want to do that, then post back the name of the grocery store you shop at where you live, so I can see for myself what type of sales they offer in their grocery ads. How about that, Please?


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 5, 2013)

Sly Fox said:


> I went to Publix early this morning as soon as they open and did some grocery shopping.  Now, Please do NOT think in anyway I am bragging, as I am NOT that kind of person, as I am only posting to show people that spending some time getting coupons together that you can save a lot of money.  My total at the checkout register was $103.79 before coupons taken off.  After they took off my coupons, I walked out of Publix paying only $18.35.  Now if I can do it, any one can also do it, by spending extra time finding the coupons I need for the sale at least 4 days before the ads come out, as I get my advanced Publix ads on a Monday and the ad breaks on a Thursday.  They even have the coupon matchups for the sale items.    Yes, it may be time consuming, but it is worth it.  Okay, you are going to come back and tell me you do not have the time to do what I do.  Tell me what grocery story you shop at and I will match up the coupons for you on the sale items you want. If you do not want to do that, then post back the name of the grocery store you shop at where you live, so I can see for myself what type of sales they offer in their grocery ads. How about that, Please?



Sounds like you've done good. My question is: Were all the items you bought items that you would have bought anyway if there was no coupon? Were there store brands for the same items that were cheaper? The amount of savings is impressive but I don't think the difference would be so great if you compared what you bought with coupons to the cheapest brand of the same items.

Most of my shopping is at Walmart. There is only one other store in town and their prices are much higher. I don't know of any grocery ads from Walmart.


----------

